

Show HN: Design UI animations in real time then export them to code - purpleturtle
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7IxhIMIdkPs

======
purpleturtle
Github link:
[https://github.com/VelocityPlugins/vmd](https://github.com/VelocityPlugins/vmd)

------
michaelrshannon
This is really nice!

